# Baby back ribs tough and rubbery



## 00squirrel (Dec 20, 2014)

So after having success with other items I did my first attempt at smoking ribs. I smoked 4 racks of baby back ribs using the 2-2-1 method at about 225 degrees. The flavor was wonderful but the ribs were tough and rubbery. Any suggestions? Do I need to go longer in the foil?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 20, 2014)

How did they feel coming out of the foil? were they very tender then? If not yes more time. Also have you checked your smoker temperature?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## 00squirrel (Dec 20, 2014)

David I couldn't really tell how tender they were coming out of the foil. I was monitoring the temperature using my smoker's thermometer and it was staying close to 225.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 20, 2014)

What smoker are you using? Me thinks cook them longer.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 20, 2014)

Smokers built in thermometers are notorious for not being accurate.  I assume you pulled the silver skin off the ribs.  Had the meat pulled back from the bones about 1 inch"?  If not, I believe they needed a longer cook.


----------



## 00squirrel (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm using a 30" Masterbuilt propane smoker. I will get a better thermometer for next time.


----------



## geerock (Dec 20, 2014)

Try a maverick dual probe therm.  A great tool to have and very accurate.  Have a feeling you needed more time in the cooker.  Masterbuilt, and most other dial therms are pretty unreliable.  Were u smoking bb's or st louis ribs?


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 20, 2014)

+1 for the maverick


----------



## aschmiesing (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a Masterbuilt smoker as well, learned rather quickly the thermometer is unreliable. I have a dual digital thermometer and always hang one probe in the center of my smoker for more accurate temp.


----------



## aschmiesing (Dec 21, 2014)

Also with that many racks, 2 hrs isn't near long enouh in foil, I experienced the same results a few yrs back.


----------



## red dog (Dec 21, 2014)

00squirrel said:


> So after having success with other items I did my first attempt at smoking ribs. I smoked 4 racks of baby back ribs using the 2-2-1 method at about 225 degrees. The flavor was wonderful but the ribs were tough and rubbery. Any suggestions? Do I need to go longer in the foil?


Like others have said I think you were probably smoking at a much lower temp than you thought. Do a search for bend test and pullback.


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2014)

Tough and rubbery, not cooked long enough. Post picture next time


----------



## geerock (Dec 21, 2014)

aschmiesing said:


> Also with that many racks, 2 hrs isn't near long enouh in foil, I experienced the same results a few yrs back.





aschmiesing said:


> Also with that many racks, 2 hrs isn't near long enouh in foil, I experienced the same results a few yrs back.



Total cook time is what counts.  Lots of folks get great ribs without foiling at all.


----------



## lance916 (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree with geerock about not foiling.  I used to think that foiling was the only way to go for ribs.  Don't get me wrong, it can and does produce great results.  But I took some advice from other members on here when I was having the same problem you are.  I didn't foil.  Just used the bend and toothpick test.  My baby backs came out moist and tender but had the best texture ever!


----------



## smokingunny (Dec 23, 2014)

From my experience, running my Chargriller at 250 and using the 2-45min-30min time frame my babybacks turn out near perfect. As others have said, they may need more cook time.


----------

